# Starting after Christmas!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm starting to look forward to it.  As discussed here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...66-opinions-ds-13-wants-homeschool-again.html
DS has been asking to return to homeschool since sometime in September... (He HSed 3rd and 4th grades, but was back in public school for 5th and 6th.) 

This year is 7th and he has not been doing well with the whole junior high experience. 
Kids are hard to deal with, teachers are high school teaching junior high kids (which means some of them expect a bit more than many JrHi-ers can give), their schedule is just like high school with constantly changing classes. 
Plus, because of the way our school has juggled itself for growth, 7th and 8th grades don't have a building. They're nomads. Part of their day is spent at the elementary, part at the high school. They spend nearly an hour a day on the shuttle bus, between the two buildings. 
And my happy-go-lucky kid who likes almost everyone and has always enjoyed school is developing a _really_ negative attitude toward the entire school experience.

So, we pulled him. 
He and I are starting to get excited about all the things we'll be able to do, now that we have time. I also have curricula ordered and some of it is starting to show up. He's paging through, planning his spring. :happy:


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats. I hope things work out well for you and your child. I remember when my kids did the seventh grade. One thing I use to do is when I was at work, you know how we adults have to do math calculations everyday? I would bring the problems home, obviously after I had already solved them at work, and have them work them for awhile. One of my duties at work included managing the construction and renovation, so I had plenty of area and volume, metric conversions, fractions, measurements and of course my other duties including decimal problems for them. I remember teaching them how to calculate the area of various shapes. Those were happy times. For fun I taught them how to use the welder.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm jealous of your confidence. : ) I am so happy for you that you guys are looking forward to this new adventure.

I'm so nervous about doing things right that I forgot to be excited. You have a great attitude. I hope it wears off on me. Keep us updated!

Best of luck.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Like I always tell people (despite the fact that popular opinion tends to think it makes me more qualified somehow to homeschool), the only advantage being a certified teacher _actually_ gives me is that I have the confidence to know I can do this.

Everyone else just tends to think they probably can, and then figure out for sure after they get going. 
You'll be fine. That tendency to question and second-guess yourself is what is going to drive you toward quality and success!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

that is great news!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

My son had the same problems in middle school. It is like a prison. They are teaching everyone to be the same -- to know the same thing & not be individual at all. You did a wonderful thing rescuing him from a bad environment. We pulled our son after his first quarter in high school. Since then he has blossomed into a creative, polite, and inspired young man. Congrats on making such a tough decision. I hope it works out well for you and your boy.


----------

